# Miniss Lake 2022 - Full Trip Report



## AndrewRGordon (Dec 29, 2019)

It took a while to put this together - one of my longer reports, more pictures but hopefully people enjoy

Miniss is probably my favorite lake to date - we did well fishing but it was more about the topography and charm of the lake - big, quirky, dual personality and glorious sunsets 

Biggest pike was 41.5 and biggest walleye was 26 inches









Miniss Lake Fly in Trip Report 2022


A fly in fishing report from Miniss Lake, Ontario. 5 men, 1 week, 1 lake. Tips and Tricks on fishing in Northern Ontario on a fly in fishing trip. Miniss Lake, Sale Falls Outposts, Hidden Bay Outposts, Walleye and Pike fishing in Northern Ontario, Fishing Blog, Trip Report, Sunset Country




www.northernjacks.com





Hope you enjoy

Andrew


----------

